# Need property ownership maps



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok. I have done my internet search and get nothing. I have to rely on you guys. What is the name of the map making company in Jamestown that makes rural property ownership maps? Any phone number?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Call the Stutsman County Office they can provide a plat book.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

But, I don't want it for stutsman county. I want it for some other counties. I want the name of the company that puts out the maps. They are located in Jamestown.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Perry... We buy ours from Farm & Home Publishing,LTD.Belmond Iowa
.We have Richland county and Sargent county.
641-444-3508 or www.farmandhomepublishers.com

You can also call the courthouse of the county you want ..most carry them.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Perry, the map marker varies by county, I have always been able to get from county offices without a problem no matter what county.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The only bad thing about plat books is the cost, about $30 apiece.

The county recorders are talking about putting the maps on the internet. That would be nice.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

The company is Great plains Directory Service

Tom


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sure the counties could put them on the internet. I believe most of the mapping companies do this on their own accord. Are the maps not copyrighted?? I believe most counties purchase the maps but do not contract to have them made. It is a great idea but I don't think the counties can do it. It would be nice to see one of the mapping companies go online though. If they charged a buck or two a page they could probably make more money than selling entire books as they do now. They would get quite a bit of business from me.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

The information is public. There are maps available to view at the courthouse for free. It may be in a different format, but it is definitely available.

I agree though, a buck/sheet wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thank you very much guys for the tips, especially Tsodak.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Missed the number.

701-251-1612

I also a pretty good service if they would go online with these things. I would be willing to pay, although it is noce to have the bound books along.

What would be great would be a subscription where they would alert you automatically that there are updates, and then you could print out and insert only the maps with changes.

Tom


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am a Real Estate Broker in NC and just returned from ND. Had a great time freelancing across part of your beautiful state. :beer:

My suggestion is go to the county seat in the county of interest and get the property owners in the area you want to hunt. You should be able to get a map and the name(s) of the current land owner(s) including the address.

We have the information on the internet here in NC but the information is not as up to date as going to the land office.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I sent in my order to Great Plains Directory Services and got my plat book last Friday for the county that we pheasant hunt. The service was great and the book is great. I spent a good deal of time over the weekend looking at owners and jotting down phone numbers. It will help us on our hunting after Thanksgiving.

I know that the rural areas have depopulated over the years, but it is amazing how few people live out in the rural areas. Most of the land owners live in the nearby towns. Some live as far as 30 miles away. Some can't be found at all even using Qwestdex.com.

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Midland Atlas Company out of Watford City has them as well.


----------

